# RIP Moo Kitty



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I will never forget that first morning when Ken said to me “quickly look out the window, there is a cow at the door”. That was you, a big black and white Tom Cat, with the cutest pumpkin face markings. That is where it all began. I just had to see if you were a stray or a feral. It took time, lots of time, but you apparently have been dumped like so many before you.
You lived your life upon unforgiving streets. Tough existence for a cat, though you never asked for much. If I had taken you to a shelter, you wouldn’t have stood a chance. You would just growl, hiss and spit, and wouldn’t get a second glance. You are too wild a spirit to live inside with me, you needed my protection, but all I could offer you was a bowl of food outside my door, and shelter from the weather in my back yard.
Thank you for allowing me to show you not all 2 legged creatures are evil, and to allow me to show you the soft touch of a hand.
I hope that God has mercy on me and will understand that for his wild creature I’ve done the best I can. I failed you, and now all I can offer you is peace.
RIP Moo Kitty.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear he passed. You did not failed him. He looks like he had a very happy life with you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Of course you didn't fail him, Tammy, and God has more than mercy for you who have done so much for his creatures. I'm sorry to learn, of Moo Kitty's passing.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Tammy,
Moo would have had NO life without your help. Such a beautiful boy and I am so sorry he's gone to the bridge. But remember, he'll be in good company, safe and surrounded by his loved ones that have gone before...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Tammy,

That picture is proof that you did not fail Moo Kitty. I am very sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Tammy, you are a wonderful, caring person who had the compassion to help Moo Kitty instead of turn her away like so many others. May she rest in peace and run free at the bridge.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tammy you didn't fail Moo Kitty, his life before you left him with so much emotional scars that he just couldn't open himself to live inside with you. But I bet that pretty black and white face looked for you every day. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Oh noooooooooo! Not Moo kitty!







Oh Tammy! I didn't expect this at all. I'm so sorry. I know how much you cared for this boy. Your work was not in vain I assure you. He will send another special kitty into your life. Rest in peace beautiful boy.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

So sorry Tammy








And as everyone else has pointed out, you have not failed these animals in the least bit, in fact you are most likely the only compassionate human they have ever known. You did the best you could for Moo, take solace in that.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

You DID NOT fail Moo Kitty. You did what you could for him. He had good food/shelter and kindness from you. Thank-you for caring.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss of Moo Kitty, may he rest in peace.

Tammy, you didn't fail him!!! Besides the food and shelter against the elements, you gave him love and I'm sure he knew that. Just looking at that beautiful picture of him shows how content he was living with you.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the kind words, as always, very much appreciated.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

You definitely didn't fail him Tammy, you went above and beyond what most people would do for him. You obviously improved his life greatly. So sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Tammy, you did not fail him. You gave him what others couldn't, a life, and he looks so full from it. RIP Moo Kitty.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Tammy!!! I am so sorry to hear this! 

You have never failed an animal- EVER!!! Because of you many survive and thrive and live good, safe lives. Only God knows when it is an animals's time, and He must have had a mission for Moo kitty.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I keep coming back to Moo Kitty's picture because that's how I will always remember him--enjoying the simple pleasures of life.


----------

